# Missing Pink Nemesis



## smauk2

My Pink Nemesis disappeared from the front of Leif's yard. If anyone see's one around please let me know.


----------



## smauk2

Giving the thread a bump. Pink Nemesis still missing.


----------



## badswimmer

Keep ur eyes peeled peeps- this one is hard to miss! so f-d up. Good luck.


----------



## ckspaddler

we'll let u know if anyone brings one in for trade or cash. hope u find it.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

So, you're a man now! Oh, wait, maybe I was thinking pink taco... not boat.


----------



## BarryDingle

My girlfriend used to live by him(off Homer) and I was always amazed how many boats were just sitting in the front yard. No shortage of young punks on that street....

Good luck. At least it's pink and a little more recognizable.


----------



## FatmanZ

*pawn shops?*

Keep an eye out at the local pawn shops. In the meantime, this one might fade to pink if left out in the sun for a while:

USED FLUID WHITEWATER KAYAK


----------



## smauk2

FatmanZ said:


> Keep an eye out at the local pawn shops. In the meantime, this one might fade to pink if left out in the sun for a while:
> 
> USED FLUID WHITEWATER KAYAK


Dude that's mine! That thing is pink!


----------



## BarryDingle

It's "ready to get out into the water" and everything....

I'm gonna need pics of the beatdown.


----------



## Nathan

Smart guy, steal a pink boat and sell on Craigslist in Ft. Collins. Good thing there isn't anything recognizable on the boat like Snap Dragon and CKS stickers.


----------



## Chief Niwot

You have to let us know the outcome!


----------



## smauk2

Holy crap Mountainbuzz, you guys are a force to be reckoned with. One day after posting this I have multiple sources helping me out, getting this guys info, and providing general support. 

I have scheduled a meet with him, but instead of meeting me he will have to talk to a police officer. I will know the results within the hour. Thanks all for the help!


----------



## GC Guide

Get that thieving bastard!!


----------



## smauk2

Sweet sweet justice. Just put my boat away, thanks again. That guy looked awfully bummed with three officers in his front yard explaining the charges.


----------



## glenn

Any plans to release the email address in question? Also pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Skillkilla

how funny, just decided to look on craigslist for it- knew they would pick a city that was close and bam ! fc it is. lucky i finished reading the thread before i posted that i had found it !! great job everybody.


----------



## utidcapaco

Skillkilla said:


> great job everybody.


Who is "everybody?" I'm pretty sure FatmanZ found it. Yesterday.


----------



## Phil U.

Not to be impertinent... but besides being Leif's friend, why do you paddle that piece?


----------



## Skillkilla

not too brite huh ? over 1000 views-pretty sure the majority was keepin a eye out. fatmanZ has a big brain ( were alot alike ). beat me by a day. all that matters is that she got her boat back ! personally i woulda recommended turning on the water works and try to get leif to hook me up with his new bazooka.......


----------



## smauk2

Damn... now I've got people asking why I paddle a Nemesis and mixing up my gender! Anyways Fatman helped a lot but I had pm's from other people who haven't posted in the thread that helped as well.

I paddle The Nemesis because Natalie gave me a good price, and its pink...


----------



## Phil U.

smauk2 said:


> Damn... now I've got people asking why I paddle a Nemesis and mixing up my gender! Anyways Fatman helped a lot but I had pm's from other people who haven't posted in the thread that helped as well.
> 
> I paddle The Nemesis because Natalie gave me a good price, and its pink...


That's a lot better reason than being Leif's friend... but still, pink?!?

Awesome that you got it back.


----------

